# BOB - Huffish Put The Blame On Me



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KUDOS to you both. What great comments. No surpise there


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome!!
Well done !! 
I knew you would do well


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good news Winnow!! Glad to hear it! Congrats.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!! She's a little beauty!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. I'm so glad for you


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like a Huffish dog to me!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm happy for you


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

fabulous!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonderful!!!


----------

